# [solved]cryptsetup luks, gemountet und reboot, daten weg??

## skydoom

Hallo,

Gott sei Dank ist das Forum wieder erreichbar!

ich habe eine 200GB Festplatte mit Luks verschlüsselt. Vorgegangen bin ich nach diesen Howtos:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/DM-Crypt

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/DM-Crypt/Daten-Partition_verschl%C3%BCsseln

Hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt, ein paar Tage lang.

Angemerkt sei noch, ich benutze ein Key-File auf einem usb-stick.

Nun das Problem. Vorgestern hatte ich die Partition entschlüsselt und gemountet. Und dann aus meiner Dummheit heraus ein reboot reingehauen ohne die Partition zu umounten und zu schließen.

Danach war folgendes:

/var/log/messages:

```
Aug  6 21:50:06 server sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 390721968 512-byte hardware sectors: (200 GB/186 GiB)

Aug  6 21:50:06 server sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Aug  6 21:50:06 server sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Aug  6 21:50:06 server sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Aug  6 21:50:06 server sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 390721968 512-byte hardware sectors: (200 GB/186 GiB)

Aug  6 21:50:06 server sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Aug  6 21:50:06 server sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Aug  6 21:50:06 server sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Aug  6 21:50:06 server sdb: unknown partition table

Aug  6 21:50:06 server sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

```

Und die Partition existiert nicht mehr:

ls -la /dev/sdb*:

```
brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16 Aug  6 23:49 /dev/sdb
```

Ich bin echt am verzweifeln, sind meine Daten jetzt noch zu retten?

grüße

dennis

----------

## zworK

Wie immer, Reparaturversuche nur an Backups durchführen!

Solange nur das Partitionslayout und nicht der LUKS-Header weg oder beschädigt ist, solltest du Chancen haben.

Falls du nur eine (verschlüsselte) Partition auf der Platte hast, mal ein Paar MB (bspw. 100MB) auf eine andere leere Platte kopieren. Bei mehreren Partition am besten die komplette Platte.

```
dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdX bs=1M count=100
```

und dann auf die Kopie testdisk loslassen und schauen, ob es deine Partition wiederfindet. Falls ja, versuchen zu reparieren und anschließend prüfen ob der LUKS-Header noch da ist

```
cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sdX1
```

Wenn ja, mit deinem Passwort oder Keyfile öffnen und mounten. Bei 100 kopieren MB sollte bspw. bei ext2/3/4 der Superblock mit drinne sein, sodass du zumindest deine Dateien sehen solltest.

Falls testdisk scheitert, kannst du auch versuchen (auf der Kopie) dein Partitionslayout neu anzulegen, solange du die genauen Größen noch im Kopf hast. Anschließend LUKS-Header prüfen und versuchen zu öffnen.

----------

## toralf

 *zworK wrote:*   

> und dann auf die Kopie testdisk loslassen und schauen, ob es deine Partition wiederfindet. 

 Hhm, wollte ich eben mal ausprobieren - in welchem Paket ist denn "testdisk" drin ? BTW, wie sieht das Ganze bei einer Kopie in eine Datei aus 

```
dd if=/dev/sdb2 of=test bs=1M count=100
```

 ? Muß ich dann mit dem loop device mounten ?

----------

## zworK

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *zworK wrote:*   und dann auf die Kopie testdisk loslassen und schauen, ob es deine Partition wiederfindet.  Hhm, wollte ich eben mal ausprobieren - in welchem Paket ist denn "testdisk" drin ? BTW, wie sieht das Ganze bei einer Kopie in eine Datei aus 
> 
> ```
> dd if=/dev/sdb2 of=test bs=1M count=100
> ```
> ...

 

testdisk ist ein eigenes Paket

```
# eix testdisk

[I] app-admin/testdisk

     Available versions:  6.5 6.8-r1 ~6.10 ~6.11-r1 {jpeg ntfs reiserfs static}

     Installed versions:  6.8-r1(18:54:17 28.01.2009)(jpeg -ntfs -reiserfs -static)

     Homepage:            http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk

     Description:         Checks and undeletes partitions + PhotoRec, signature based recovery tool
```

Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wie man mit einem loop-device auf die "enthaltenen" Partitionen zugreift. Vor einer halben Ewigkeit hatte ich das mal nach nem Howto gemacht, jedoch mit einer ext2 Partition und nicht mit LUKS.

Eine echte Platte (oder USB-Stick) sollte fürs Handling einfacher sein, da die Partition(en) dann nach einem 

```
blockdev --rereadpt /dev/sdX
```

 oder einem Reboot direkt ansprechbar sind.

----------

## toralf

 *zworK wrote:*   

> testdisk ist ein eigenes Paket

 *head smack* danke für den Tipp, auf die naheliegendste Sache kommt man manchmal gar nicht - dann spiele ich jetzt mal rum ...

----------

## skydoom

Hmm...

testdisk findet keine partition. Und Partitionslayout geht auch nicht...So ein ****** aber auch. Jedenfalls Danke.

Eine Frage hätt ich da noch. Wie kann das passieren? Eigentlich dachte ich, dass die Platte beim reboot/shutdown automatisch geumountet wird und cryptsetup das ganze wieder schließt?

grüße

dennis

----------

## skydoom

moment. kann es sein, dass die Partition nicht angezeigt wird, weil das dm-crypt modul vor der erkennung der festplatte nicht geladen war?

grüße

dennis

edit: es geht wieder. Ich hab jetz einfach probiert mit fdisk die partition neu zu erstellen. Danke für die Hilfe!!  :Smile: 

----------

## toralf

Am besten ist es, wenn Du ein Backup der Daten hast - am besten auf einer verschlüsselten Partition einer externen USB-Platte   :Laughing: 

----------

## skydoom

ja, hab ich auch gemerkt, externe festplatte ist schon bestellt  :Very Happy: 

----------

